# two nice farmettes for sale



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Two neighbors in the area asked me to put their info on here. One is moving away to be with her boyfriend. The other one has another house that they want to move into. 
These are both listed on the website sollie.net 
The listings are numbers 3292 and 3195. These are both really nice properties and would be perfect for homesteading families.


----------

